# IP address conflict while bridging networks- VISTA



## Black630 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am trying to connect to xbox live by bridging networks**. I have a wireless connection (windows vista--Desktop) in my room and have good connection to the internet also, but every time i try to bridge the connections, my computer says, "windows has detected an IP address conflict", and this disables me from connecting to the internet until i delete the network bridge and connect to the net using my wireless connection.

**The reason why i am trying to use a bridge instead of ICS is because when i use ICS, i get a lot of lag randomly during games, but ICS has connected me to XBOX Live. I lag because there's something about my NAT being set to 'strict' or 'moderate' instead of 'open'. (But i read that bridging will fix the NAT problem.)

Please tell me how to either:
1. Get rid of my IP address conflict while bridging
2. Or how to Use ICS without Lag(switch NAT to Open)

Also, Idk If this will help but i see responders ask for this all the time

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Quintin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : JOHN

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : JOHN
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin Wireless G USB Network Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-50-B4-43-A9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7585:14a1:7c66:fa16%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.9(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 03, 2009 1:05:38 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 09, 2145 8:25:17 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234885456
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-6B-C0-AF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9090:8b2f:fb68:8a08%8(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.138.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333201
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : JOHN
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.2.9%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.138.8%20(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>

Thank You, Whoever, in advance!!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Configure the bridge on your computer, then do the following procedure.

*Repair duplicate IP address on network issue.*


Turn off everything on the network, ALL the machines and any other network device like network printers and NAS drives.
Turn off the router and modem.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady data light.
Turn on the router, wait two minutes.
Turn on the network devices and computers, one at a time.

This issue is usually caused by resetting a router without resetting all the network connected devices.

Another issue that will cause duplicate IP addresses is assigning static IP addresses to devices that conflict with the router's DHCP address range. If you require static IP addressed devices on the network, they should be configured to be in the same subnet but outside the address range defined for the DHCP server.


----------



## Black630 (Jan 3, 2009)

I performed these steps and still the bridge does not connect me to the internet. I even had to delete the bridge to message back. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try assigning a static IP to the Xbox and then bridge the connections. IP 192.168.2.150 will probably work; mask 255.255.255.0, Gateway and DNS server 192.168.2.1


----------



## Black630 (Jan 3, 2009)

no that didnt work either
ever time i bridge the two connection it tells me the same message


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The "same message" being about duplicate IP? I just guessed about 192.168.2.150 being OK. Make sure it does not duplicate another device on your network and is outside the router's Dhcp server's address range.


----------



## Black630 (Jan 3, 2009)

how can i tell if it is a duplicate of another device in my network?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uh, look at the other devices on your network and determine their IP address. Is it 192.168.2.150?

Or, you could just disconnect/shut down all other devices, reset the router, and see if you get the same message. If not, then add one device at a time until the trouble occurs.


----------



## Black630 (Jan 3, 2009)

no other device in my network has the ip adress of 192.168.2.150


----------



## Black630 (Jan 3, 2009)

well really i would more like to know how to my my NAT open


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're getting a duplicate IP address error, there is a device on the network with the same address.


----------



## Black630 (Jan 3, 2009)

how could i tell
how do i view all of my IP addresses?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try SuperScan to scan your entire subnet.


----------



## Mak1n (Jan 19, 2009)

hey, i can see your online black..i have been browsing through the forums today because i hit the exact same problem as you this morning and wondered if you have come any closer to resolving it?


----------



## Black630 (Jan 3, 2009)

well so far i found out that u have to forward certain ports at ur router config page. here is the website that will tell u all about portfowarding for xbox or anything i guess. just go to portfoward.com


----------

